# Multi-Room Viewing Receiver Compatibility



## RobertE

Receiver Compatibility (Officially Supported Setups)



*Receiver Model *
|
* SWiM Compatible *
|
*MRV Compatible *
|
*Need Deca *
|
*Need BSF*
|
*Replaced with*
*SD*
| | | | |
*D10*
| No | No | N/A | N/A | D12
*D11*
| No | No | N/A | N/A | D12
*D12*
| Yes | No | N/A | Yes |N/A
*SD DVR*
| | | | |
*R15*
| No | No | N/A | N/A | R16/22
*R16*
| Yes | No | N/A | Yes |N/A
*R22 - See Note*
| Yes | Yes | Yes | No |N/A
*HD*
| | | | |
*H20*
| Yes | No | N/A | Yes | H21/23/24
*H21/23*
| Yes | Yes | Yes | No |N/A
*H24*
| Yes | Yes | Internal | No |N/A
*H25 - See Note*
| Yes | Yes | Internal | No |H25
*HD DVR*
| | | | |
*HR20-100*
| Yes | Yes | Yes | See Note| N/A
*HR20-700/21/22/23*
| Yes | Yes | Yes | No| N/A
*HR24*
| Yes | Yes | Internal | No |N/A

NOTE: H25 receivers require SWiM.

NOTE: While the R22 is both SWiM and MRV compatible, it does NOT count towards the requirements for Whole Home DVR Service. You will need at least 1 HR2x and at least 1 H21/23/24 (not needed if you have 2x or more HR2x)

NOTE: You must connect a "BSF" between the HR20-100's Sat 1 tuner port and the SWiM compatible 2 way splitter (non-powered port). See attached image. 
DECA - DirecTV Ethernet to Coaxial Adapter
BSF - Band Stop Filter

Dish Compatibility



*Dish Type*
|
*LNB Type*
|
*SWiM*
|
*Green Labeled*
|
*Need BSF*
|
*Need External SWM*
*AT-9 Sidecar*
| 5 LNB| No | N/A | N/A| Yes
*Slimline (AU9)*
| 3 LNB (SL3) | No | N/A | N/A | Yes
*Slimline (AU9)*
| 3 LNB (SL3S)| Yes | Yes | No | N/A
*Slimline (AU9)*
| 3 LNB (SL3S)| Yes | No | Yes | N/A
*Slimline (AU9)*
| 5 LNB (SL5)| No | N/A | N/A | Yes
*Slimline (AU9)*
| 5 LNB (SL5S)| Yes | Yes | No | N/A
*Slimline (AU9)*
| 5 LNB (SL5S)| Yes | No | Yes | N/A

Switch Compatibility



*Number of Tuners*
|
*Switch Type*
|
*SWiM*
|
*Supports DECA*
|
*Supported Configuration*
* 3 to 8*
| WB68 or N/A| No | No | No 
* 3 to 8*
| SWiM LNB| Yes | Yes | Yes
* 3 to 8*
| SWiM8 | Yes | Yes | Yes
* 9 to 16*
| WB616 | No | No | No 
* 9 to 16*
| 2x WB68 | No | No | No 
* 9 to 16*
| SWiM16 | Yes | Yes | Yes 
* Over 16*
| Complicated | N/A | N/A | N/A


----------



## matt

Hey, that's handy! Thanks!


----------



## jdspencer

I know that DirecTV will only support DECA for MRV, but a network (LAN) connection still works for the HR20,21,22, and 23 DVRs. You may want to make some sort of note to that affect.


----------



## spartanstew

jdspencer said:


> I know that DirecTV will only support DECA for MRV, but a network (LAN) connection still works for the HR20,21,22, and 23 DVRs. You may want to make some sort of note to that affect.


Agreed.

Right now according to the chart is says the HRXX's (except 24) need Deca. That's not accurate.


----------



## Steve

Nice chart! Appreciate the effort.


----------



## RobertE

jdspencer said:


> I know that DirecTV will only support DECA for MRV, but a network (LAN) connection still works for the HR20,21,22, and 23 DVRs. You may want to make some sort of note to that affect.





spartanstew said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Right now according to the chart is says the HRXX's (except 24) need Deca. That's not accurate.


Sorry, not going to change it.

As to why...No comment.


----------



## spartanstew

Well, then it's a very nice chart that apparently only you understand the rationale behind.

Maybe you should have waited to post the chart until a time when you would be able to comment.

As it stands now, your chart is not accurate, and therefore of no real use.


----------



## Doug Brott

The official support path is DECA .. so from a practical point of view, DECA is required for MRV networking.

If you have a home networking setup .. you can use it.


----------



## spartanstew

Doug Brott said:


> If you have a home networking setup .. you can use it.


Not according to the chart.


----------



## dave29

Nice table, RobertE, looks good.


----------



## veryoldschool

spartanstew said:


> Not according to the chart.


Then the chart is 100% correct for supported networking.


----------



## dsw2112

Very nice, this will become a useful tool for many!


----------



## spartanstew

veryoldschool said:


> Then the chart is 100% correct for supported networking.


so perhaps it should be labeled as such, and maybe a separate chart for real life usage.

It's not like this Chart is posted on D*'s website where that might make sense.

People are going to come here for information on MRV. If they look at that chart, they're going to assume they have to have Deca for MRV. That's not true.

It may be a useful tool for many, but it will also give the wrong information to many others (and therefore be useless). So, why post it here?


----------



## bodosom

veryoldschool said:


> Then the chart is 100% correct for supported networking.





spartanstew said:


> so perhaps it should be labeled as such, and maybe a separate chart for real life usage.


I would be inclined to agree. The rather snippy sounding "No comment" will only lead to confusion (at least I'm confused). And clarifications by non-OP are by implication irrelevant so the level of confusion remains.


----------



## barryb

Great chart


----------



## BattleZone

Good work as usual, Robert.


----------



## matt

RobertE said:


> As to why...No comment.


This gives me and my wired network a bad feeling inside.


----------



## Doug Brott

spartanstew said:


> It may be a useful tool for many, but it will also give the wrong information to many others (and therefore be useless). So, why post it here?


DECA is still the right answer ..

The chart stays .. There is no reason to add "Home networking works" because quite frankly there are a gazillion different ways to do home networking and there's a good chance that many of them really don't work.

Besides, folks are going to ask about what DIRECTV supports .. The above charge is accurate.

That being said .. Your comments have been noted .. Let's move on ..


----------



## veryoldschool

spartanstew said:


> so perhaps it should be labeled as such, and maybe a separate chart for real life usage.
> 
> It's not like this Chart is posted on D*'s website where that might make sense.
> 
> People are going to come here for information on MRV. If they look at that chart, they're going to assume they have to have Deca for MRV. That's not true.
> 
> It may be a useful tool for many, but it will also give the wrong information to many others (and therefore be useless). So, why post it here?


I will go out on a limb here a bit and suggest that the home networking option was a result of postings here and isn't something widely accepted from DirecTV. Their idea/plan/support is for DECA.
Doug has confirmed many times that "we" won't be required to change to DECA, but for "general consumption" DECA networking is the what DirecTV wants customers to use.


----------



## dave29

veryoldschool said:


> I will go out on a limb here a bit and suggest that the home networking option was a result of postings here and isn't something widely accepted from DirecTV. Their idea/plan/support is for DECA.
> Doug has confirmed many times that "we" won't be required to change to DECA, but for "general consumption" DECA networking is the what DirecTV wants customers to use.


Kinda makes me wonder why they didn't exclude the ethernet ports on the H/HR24's.


----------



## veryoldschool

dave29 said:


> Kinda makes me wonder why they didn't exclude the ethernet ports on the H/HR24's.


Legacy VOD use, for one.
Maybe the HMC30 won't have them.


----------



## Avder

So will the H/HR24 evenhave the capability for MRV over ethernet, or are those units only MRV capable over DECA? I've got a degree in network support, so I would like to think I can build a useable ethernet segment for MRV use between recievers.


----------



## veryoldschool

Avder said:


> So will the H/HR24 evenhave the capability for MRV over ethernet, or are those units only MRV capable over DECA? I've got a degree in network support, so I would like to think I can build a useable ethernet segment for MRV use between recievers.


If you plug in the ethernet cable, the DECA is disabled, so it will work like legacy receivers.


----------



## spartanstew

veryoldschool said:


> I will go out on a limb here a bit and suggest that the home networking option was a result of postings here and isn't something widely accepted from DirecTV. Their idea/plan/support is for DECA.
> Doug has confirmed many times that "we" won't be required to change to DECA, but for "general consumption" DECA networking is the what DirecTV wants customers to use.


Then why do we talk about external HD and other things here that also aren't supported?

By the logic used in this chart, the thread that says "which external HD's work (or whatever the title is)", should just be empty. Here's the chart for it:

External HD's that work with esata -------------- None

Of course, we know that that's not true, but it doesn't matter, it's the official policy and what's supported. Right? What's the difference?


----------



## Steve

dave29 said:


> Kinda makes me wonder why they didn't exclude the ethernet ports on the H/HR24's.


Probably because at some point they will only manufacture 24's (and up), and there will be some % of folks who don't want MRV, but still want PC Apps or VoD.


----------



## veryoldschool

spartanstew said:


> Of course, we know that that's not true, but it doesn't matter, it's the official policy and what's supported. Right? What's the difference?


If you remember the warning about MRV only going to be activated with DECA, you might see what the difference is between the two.
DirecTV had come out and said no DECA = no MRV after beta.
The chart reflects DirecTV's postion. Doug has verified that for this group, we'll get "some slack", while the chart is from DirecTV.


----------



## spartanstew

veryoldschool said:


> If you remember the warning about MRV only going to be activated with DECA, you might see what the difference is between the two.
> DirecTV had come out and said no DECA = no MRV after beta.
> The chart reflects DirecTV's postion. Doug has verified that for this group, we'll get "some slack", *while the chart is from DirecTV.*


I thought the chart was from Robert?

I understand what you're saying and if this chart was posted on D*'s website it would make perfect sense (as I've stated). But it's not. It's posted here. And it will create more questions than answers, because while it may be correct in terms of "policy" or "support", it's incorrect in terms of being factual. That's the point. No matter how you look at it or how you say it, the chart is factually incorrect. It's wrong. Plain and simple.


----------



## RobertE

spartanstew said:


> I thought the chart was from Robert?
> 
> I understand what you're saying and if this chart was posted on D*'s website it would make perfect sense (as I've stated). But it's not. It's posted here. And it will create more questions than answers, because while it may be correct in terms of "policy" or "support", it's incorrect in terms of being factual. That's the point. No matter how you look at it or how you say it, the chart is factually incorrect. It's wrong. Plain and simple.


You always have to be the turd in the puchbowl don't you? :nono2:


----------



## spartanstew

Yes, it's always a bummer when people use logic isn't it Robert?

Instead of stating why it's not incorrect (which can't be done), you just have to call someone names. Nice.

My apologies if you posted it merely hoping people would praise it/you.




PS. You spelled receiver wrong in the title too.


----------



## veryoldschool

spartanstew said:


> I thought the chart was from Robert?
> 
> I understand what you're saying and if this chart was posted on D*'s website it would make perfect sense (as I've stated). But it's not. It's posted here. And it will create more questions than answers, because while it may be correct in terms of "policy" or "support", it's incorrect in terms of being factual. That's the point. No matter how you look at it or how you say it, the chart is factually incorrect. It's wrong. Plain and simple.


[going farther out on that limb]
So as of today, DirecTV has never said home networking is an option for MRV.
In fact their MRV website says DECA only.
Doug has posted "we" can use our home network, but also hints/suggests that DECA is better. I don't question what Doug says, but I don't think you can find anybody else saying this with any certainty. Again I trust what Doug says.
MRV is in Beta, so it will continue to evolve. We "could" see changes in the code [features] that start causing issues with our home networks.
I don't expect the software team to change the code to resolve issues with our home network, if these issues aren't also found with a DECA network.

Looking forward:
Someone reads here they can use their home network, are running National Releases, and MRV is out of Beta, so they're paying for it.
Now a new NR rolls out and their [paying] MRV starts having problems.
While they may remember their network isn't supported, you know they're going to post/complain that the new NR is at fault, since "before yada, yada, yada".

For your eSATA comparison that is unsupported, the users can unplug their eSATA and go internal. They don't have another option with the use of home networking AND eSATA doesn't have a charge, while MRV will.

I just think using your home networking should have a warning: "use at your own risk" and this risk is higher than other "unsupported" options. Then add to this its a monthly charge and there are just too many ways to end up


----------



## spartanstew

veryoldschool said:


> Looking forward:
> Someone reads here they can use their home network,........


So, again lets look at it logically. Are you saying we can't talk about MRV over a home network anymore? Anywhere on the site? If so, that's fine and the chart is great. Lets just make that clear to everyone. However, if we can talk about MRV over a home network, including how to do it, then why shouldn't the chart reflect that? It's contradictory to other things HERE. And that's why it will create more questions. Someone will read a thread about MRV over home network, but the chart will say they have to have DECA. That will cause confusion, won't it?

Now, if we want to be consistent, that's fine too. But then we need to ban all talk of MRV over a home network. Then the chart will make sense and there will be less confusion. You just can't have it both ways.

We just shouldn't say one thing in one thread (chart) and something different in another. That's irresponsible.

And these types of condescending, "I'm better than you" replies, aren't going to help:


RobertE said:


> Sorry, not going to change it.
> 
> As to why...No comment.


----------



## veryoldschool

spartanstew said:


> So, again lets look at it logically. Are you saying we can't talk about MRV over a home network anymore? Anywhere on the site? If so, that's fine and the chart is great. Lets just make that clear to everyone. However, if we can talk about MRV over a home network, including how to do it, then why shouldn't the chart reflect that? It's contradictory to other things HERE. And that's why it will create more questions. Someone will read a thread about MRV over home network, but the chart will say they have to have DECA. That will cause confusion, won't it?
> 
> Now, if we want to be consistent, that's fine too. But then we need to ban all talk of MRV over a home network. Then the chart will make sense and there will be less confusion. You just can't have it both ways.
> 
> We just shouldn't say one thing in one thread (chart) and something different in another. That's irresponsible.


You seem to want a black & white world, and we're exploiting a "loophole".
If you read all the networking/MRV posts [I can't remember which one or I'd link], there is already an IT pro with an enterprise network at home that has found "errors" in the networking code. Traffic isn't routed correctly. He found this could be worked around by changing from DHCP to static IP, and also says this isn't a problem with "common" home network devices.
So this is the first known flaw, that isn't a problem with DECA.


----------



## Shades228

spartanstew said:


> I thought the chart was from Robert?
> 
> I understand what you're saying and if this chart was posted on D*'s website it would make perfect sense (as I've stated). But it's not. It's posted here. And it will create more questions than answers, because while it may be correct in terms of "policy" or "support", it's incorrect in terms of being factual. That's the point. No matter how you look at it or how you say it, the chart is factually incorrect. It's wrong. Plain and simple.


The chart doesn't have anything factually wrong. Your argument is flawed because you're assuming an omission means it's incorrect. The data presented is correct and factual. You could call it incomplete if you wanted to include unsupported information.

For one who says the word logic so much you might want to use the correct logic for the task at hand. There is a large difference between factually incorrect and incomplete.


----------



## spartanstew

veryoldschool said:


> You seem to want a black & white world, and we're exploiting a "loophole".


Well, I guess this is the first time someone's said (that I've read, anyway) we were about to exploit a loophole. It was always my understanding that D* made a decision to allow people to use their home networks, but that they wouldn't support it (after originally planning on not letting it happen at all). To me, that's not a loophole, but perhaps I'm missing something here.



veryoldschool said:


> If you read all the networking/MRV posts [I can't remember which one or I'd link], there is already an IT pro with an enterprise network at home that has found "errors" in the networking code. Traffic isn't routed correctly. He found this could be worked around by changing from DHCP to static IP, and also says this isn't a problem with "common" home network devices.
> So this is the first known flaw, that isn't a problem with DECA.


I don't read those posts, so wouldn't have seen it, but not sure how it matters. I'm not saying DECA isn't better. I'm not saying there might not be problems with hardwired on a home network. All I'm saying is that WE NEED TO BE CONSISTENT IN WHAT WE SAY.

If we're going to use a chart that specifically says You have to have DECA, than that should be our stance all the time. If we're going to say that you can use a home network, but it's not supported, then the chart should reflect that too. I don't care one way or the other, we should just decide out stance. And obviously I'm the only one that cares at all, so I'll stop commenting on the matter. But it's WRONG to say two different things depending on which thread someone is reading. It's just wrong.



Shades228 said:


> The chart doesn't have anything factually wrong. Your argument is flawed because you're assuming an omission means it's incorrect. The data presented is correct and factual. You could call it incomplete if you wanted to include unsupported information.
> 
> For one who says the word logic so much you might want to use the correct logic for the task at hand. There is a large difference between factually incorrect and incomplete.


Incorrect.

Does the HR20 need Deca? Yes or No (try answering in your head)?

The answer is clearly No. It may be unsupported, but it doesn't need it. To have the answer as YES (it is needed), is factually wrong. That's logic. Where's the omission you speak of?

If the header stated something like "will it work with Deca?" and the answer was YES, then you would be correct. Because it does work with Deca and it would be omitting the fact that it also works without it. But that's not how it's set up. See the difference?

In fact, if the header just said "DECA", the chart would be accurate and this discussion probably never would have happened, because then it would be an omission. But it doesn't say that. That's been the whole point. It's asking a Yes or No question (Need Deca?), without the possibility of their being a No answer.


----------



## Herdfan

veryoldschool said:


> So as of today, DirecTV has never said home networking is an option for MRV.
> In fact their MRV website says DECA only.
> Doug has posted "we" can use our home network, but also hints/suggests that DECA is better. I don't question what Doug says, but I don't think you can find anybody else saying this with any certainty. Again I trust what Doug says.


I trust him as well, but.......

His contacts within D* are mainly engineers. Decisions can get made in other departments which would negate or change what the status is now. So even if MRV would work over a home network, if a D* CSR won't, or possibly can't, activate it on your account because their system doesn't show you have DECA, then the fact that customer owned networks will work is irrelevant.

I know that as soon as I can get my hands on DECA gear, I am going to do so.


----------



## veryoldschool

spartanstew said:


> Well, I guess this is the first time someone's said (that I've read, anyway) we were about to exploit a loophole. It was always my understanding that D* made a decision to allow people to use their home networks, but that they wouldn't support it (after originally planning on not letting it happen at all). To me, that's not a loophole, but perhaps I'm missing something here.


"It was always my understanding" that using a home network for MRV was a fight to keep and not something DirecTV had planed for, outside of a test group.
This may be the difference between our views, and why I'm calling it a "loophole".


----------



## Doug Brott

Guys .. the chart is not going to change .. This is a moderator decision .. it is time to move on now.


----------



## harsh

veryoldschool said:


> So as of today, DirecTV has never said home networking is an option for MRV.


Until a couple of months ago, wired Ethernet and a few carefully thought out wireless setups were the ONLY available option for testing MRV, using DIRECTV2PC and cursing Media Share.

I'm dubious that the receiver has any idea what network medium connects it.


----------



## Shades228

harsh said:


> Until a couple of months ago, wired Ethernet and a few carefully thought out wireless setups were the ONLY available option for testing MRV, using DIRECTV2PC and cursing Media Share.
> 
> I'm dubious that the receiver has any idea what network medium connects it.


From what some have posted the HR 24's ethernet adapter does not function if a DECA unit is connected.


----------



## veryoldschool

harsh said:


> Until a couple of months ago, wired Ethernet and a few carefully thought out wireless setups were the ONLY available option for testing MRV, using DIRECTV2PC and cursing Media Share.
> 
> I'm dubious that the receiver has any idea what network medium connects it.


If I didn't have DirecTV service, I too would be "dubious" of all of DirecTV's options/features, since I'd have no first hand knowledge.
While the receiver may not have a clues what network it's using, the newer code may only function [well] with certain types of network.


----------



## harsh

Shades228 said:


> From what some have posted the HR 24's ethernet adapter does not function if a DECA unit is connected.


I think you have misinterpreted. Perhaps I'm not understanding what you mean by "DECA unit".

If an active Ethernet device is connected to the RJ45 jack of an H(R)24, DECA is disabled, not the other way around.


----------



## veryoldschool

harsh said:


> I think you have misinterpreted. Perhaps I'm not understanding what you mean by "DECA unit".
> 
> If an active Ethernet device is connected to the RJ45 jack of an H(R)24, DECA is disabled, not the other way around.


While this is true [your correction], I'd say the main point is that the 24s "know" what network is being used, which you'd know if you had one, since it's displayed under the system info screen.


----------



## harsh

veryoldschool said:


> While this is true [your correction], I'd say the main point is that the 24s "know" what network is being used, which you'd know if you had one, since it's displayed under the system info screen.


I stand corrected with respect to the '24s (that so few have, it almost doesn't bear mentioning).


----------



## Doug Brott

harsh said:


> I stand corrected with respect to the '24s (that so few have, it almost doesn't bear mentioning).


Yeah, it's not like the 24s are the wave of the future or anything


----------



## RobertE

Post #1 updated with more info on HR20-100s.


----------



## jdspencer

One thing that hasn't been mentioned much is Media Share and On Demand connectivity. So, for these to work there must be a DECA dongle connected to the home network, right? Does this dongle take up one of the 8 allowable spots on SWM? I'm going to assume the answer is no as DECA uses a different frequency range. However, it would seem that there will need to be an ethernet connection to the home network nearby for On demand usage. In my case, I have the DSL modem wireless router in very close proximity to where may sat lines are located. The router does have 4 wired connections (all used at the moment), which will require a little change over if and when I'm forced to go DECA.


----------



## Steve

jdspencer said:


> One thing that hasn't been mentioned much is Media Share and On Demand connectivity. So, for these to work there must be a DECA dongle connected to the home network, right? Does this dongle take up one of the 8 allowable spots on SWM? [...]


Only tuners use-up SWiM spots, so the DECA dongle alone should be "invisible" to the SWiM.


----------



## jdspencer

As my assumption said. Now anyone want to expand on my other remarks?


----------



## bobnielsen

jdspencer said:


> However, it would seem that there will need to be an ethernet connection to the home network nearby for On demand usage. In my case, I have the DSL modem wireless router in very close proximity to where may sat lines are located. The router does have 4 wired connections (all used at the moment), which will require a little change over if and when I'm forced to go DECA.


Yes, you will need to connect to your network with a DECA adapter for On Demand, Media Share or Directv2PC. If you have run out of connections an ethernet switch can be used to gain more. I use a Linksys EZXS55W but there are many other suitable switches available.


----------



## jdspencer

Thanks. I just wanted get this aspect of the installation mentioned in this thread. In my case, I'll be able to free up an ethernet port as two are currently being used for LAN connections to my 2 HRs.


----------



## shobi

I concur with the accuracy of RobertE's chart.
To other members of the forum - please understand that those of us who are reliable sources are not always at liberty to disclose the sources of our information.


----------



## oldguy1

If Directv is going to make me upgrade to Deca and get rid of all my ethernet equipment, AND pay for MRV on top of the charge for SWM's and the DECA modules, then they can expect me to cancel my Directv account.

Uverse works pretty well.


----------



## Phil T

oldguy1 said:


> If Directv is going to make me upgrade to Deca and get rid of all my ethernet equipment, AND pay for MRV on top of the charge for SWM's and the DECA modules, then they can expect me to cancel my Directv account.
> 
> Uverse works pretty well.


Remember, retention can do many things. 

I get my Deca install tomorrow. I was snowed out on Friday. I will report how it goes. I am in a test market (Denver).


----------



## Phil T

I got my DECA install today. (Denver test market)
The installer swapped my 5 satellite 5 button SWMline LNB for a 3 satellite single button SWMline LNB. Replaced my Home Depot Ideal brand splitter with a 8 port MRV splitter. Supplied the MRV adapters for My HR21-700 and HR22-100.
Replaced my HR20-700 receiver with a HR24-500.
Replaced all crimp on connectors.

All I can say is wow!! The guide speed of the HR24 is great. MRV works flawless.

I had to lookup the keyword 30SKIP. I forgot I had it on all my receivers.

I am very happy with the final job and the installer.

Total cost $0.

I had not done a recent upgrade and mentioned the Dish free programming for a year promotion that was in our paper last week. I was told I had a very good credit history and was transferred to retention who cut me the deal. Your mileage may vary.

I do now have a two year commitment for the receiver swap but I am very happy with the outcome!


----------



## dave29

Nice! Did you ask for the HR20 to be replaced, or did they just do it?


----------



## Phil T

I asked for it. 

I had a technician come out Friday but he could not get on the roof because of a freak snowstorm. He had the HR24 with him but we had to reschedule. The tech today was going to give me a HR23 but I told him the other tech was getting me a HR24. He installed everything and then went back to the shop to get me the HR24. I appreciate that he did that!


----------



## Scrib

I have two HR20s and one HR21. All connected through a 1000mbit switch. 

The chart in the first post says MRV doesn't work with the 20s? Seems to be working for me.

Also, seems like my "DTV technology" is old... I have a 2-3 year old dish, nothing in the basement, like a switch, etc. Do I need to upgrade my equipment?

Can I get upgraded to HR24s? Would I have to pay? Already invested quite a bit of money into these receivers.

So out of touch with this stuff. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Steve

Scrib said:


> I have two HR20s and one HR21. All connected through a 1000mbit switch.
> 
> The chart in the first post says MRV doesn't work with the 20s? Seems to be working for me.
> 
> Also, seems like my "DTV technology" is old... I have a 2-3 year old dish, nothing in the basement, like a switch, etc. *Do I need to upgrade my equipment?* [...]


Not at all. You're good. I've got 4 HR20's in my MRV network and they work like a charm, connected Cat5 like yours.

BTW, it's the H20 that can't be an MRV client. You've got HR's.


----------



## Scrib

Steve said:


> Not at all. You're good. I've got 4 HR20's in my MRV network and they work like a charm, connected Cat5 like yours.
> 
> BTW, it's the H20 that can't be an MRV client. You've got HR's.


Ah yes... H*R* vs. H20. Helps if I would read. That was what made me post... Saw H20... 

Doh!


----------



## Iwanthd

Called D* to inquire about MRV upgrade and they offered to set up 2 SWM8's in parallel to serve my 10 SWM capable tuners. They would include 7 DECA units (6 boxes + router) and an additional HD receiver for a total of about $185 installed. A little more than I wanted to spend, but thinking about it.


----------



## Steve

Iwanthd said:


> Called D* to inquire about MRV upgrade and they offered to set up 2 SWM8's in parallel to serve my 10 SWM capable tuners. They would include 7 DECA units (6 boxes + router) and an additional HD receiver for a total of about $185 installed. A little more than I wanted to spend, but thinking about it.


Just my .02, but considering an HD receiver is normally $99, $85 for 7 DECA's and 2 SWiM8's sounds like a steal. And it doesn't look like they're charging you $50 for a service call, either!


----------



## bigmac94

RobertE said:


> Post #1 updated with more info on HR20-100s.


"NOTE: You must connect a "BSF" between the HR20-100's Sat 1 tuner port and the SWiM compatible 2 way splitter (non-powered port).

DECA - DirecTV Ethernet to Coaxial Adapter
BSF - Band Stop Filter"

Any Chance All HR20-100s will be Switched out for the HR24s for DECA.
I will need SWIM also


----------



## veryoldschool

Iwanthd said:


> Called D* to inquire about MRV upgrade and they offered to set up 2 SWM8's in parallel to serve my 10 SWM capable tuners. They would include 7 DECA units (6 boxes + router) and an additional HD receiver for a total of about $185 installed. A little more than I wanted to spend, but thinking about it.





Steve said:


> Just my .02, but considering an HD receiver is normally $99, $85 for 7 DECA's and 2 SWiM8's sounds like a steal. And it doesn't look like they're charging you $50 for a service call, either!


This isn't a bad price, "BUT" 2 SWM8s in parallel is a SHOW STOPPER, since the DECA network won't be one network, but two.
"Solution": They need to use a SWiM-16.
I wouldn't let them leave without it being installed. The CSR may not have known this, since this whole program is still new, but the installer should know.


----------



## veryoldschool

bigmac94 said:


> "NOTE: You must connect a "BSF" between the HR20-100's Sat 1 tuner port and the SWiM compatible 2 way splitter (non-powered port).
> 
> DECA - DirecTV Ethernet to Coaxial Adapter
> BSF - Band Stop Filter"
> 
> Any Chance All HR20-100s will be Switched out for the HR24s for DECA.
> I will need SWIM also


The HR20-100 are being a bit problematic and some are being exchanged for HR24s, but so far this is being done by the installer when they find the HR20-100 doesn't work well with the DECA.


----------



## David Ortiz

veryoldschool said:


> This isn't a bad price, "BUT" 2 SWM8s in parallel is a SHOW STOPPER, since the DECA network won't be one network, but two.
> "Solution": They need to use a SWiM-16.
> I wouldn't let them leave without it being installed. The CSR may not have known this, since this whole program is still new, but the installer should know.


A question on this point. Do you need to make sure that the SWiM-16 has the green label on the back side? Mine does, and I have one DECA cloud across both outputs. Are there SWiM-16s that don't have the green label and if so, do they need BSFs on the output legs which would separate the DECA cloud into two parts? I can't see putting the BSFs on the dish side of the SWiM-16.


----------



## David Ortiz

Steve said:


> Just my .02, but considering an HD receiver is normally $99, $85 for 7 DECA's and 2 SWiM8's sounds like a steal. And it doesn't look like they're charging you $50 for a service call, either!





bigmac94 said:


> "NOTE: You must connect a "BSF" between the HR20-100's Sat 1 tuner port and the SWiM compatible 2 way splitter (non-powered port).
> 
> DECA - DirecTV Ethernet to Coaxial Adapter
> BSF - Band Stop Filter"
> 
> Any Chance All HR20-100s will be Switched out for the HR24s for DECA.
> I will need SWIM also


Look at dates we joined DBSTalk.com.... 3 users who joined over 5 days posting in the same thread.


----------



## veryoldschool

David Ortiz said:


> A question on this point. Do you need to make sure that the SWiM-16 has the green label on the back side? Mine does, and I have one DECA cloud across both outputs. Are there SWiM-16s that don't have the green label and if so, do they need BSFs on the output legs which would separate the DECA cloud into two parts? I can't see putting the BSFs on the dish side of the SWiM-16.


SWiM-16s have been designed for DECA, so they all [production] have the green stickers.
SWM8s need to have the sticker to not require the filter.


----------



## David Ortiz

veryoldschool said:


> SWiM-16s have been designed for DECA, so they all [production] have the green stickers.
> SWM8s need to have the sticker to not require the filter.


The installer mentioned an LNB with the green sticker. If sticker = filter, the only LNBs I can think of that this would apply to would be SWiMLNBs (3 or 5). Does such a thing exist?


----------



## veryoldschool

David Ortiz said:


> The installer mentioned an LNB with the green sticker. If sticker = filter, the only LNBs I can think of that this would apply to would be SWiMLNBs (3 or 5). Does such a thing exist?


Sticker = DECA = filter.
Eight or less tuners should be the SWiMLNB.
SWM8 were really never for residential installs [once the LNB came along].


----------



## Iwanthd

veryoldschool said:


> This isn't a bad price, "BUT" 2 SWM8s in parallel is a SHOW STOPPER, since the DECA network won't be one network, but two.
> "Solution": They need to use a SWiM-16.
> I wouldn't let them leave without it being installed. The CSR may not have known this, since this whole program is still new, but the installer should know.


I asked this specific question to the "MRV specialist" and he responded that the 2 SWM8's would allow all boxes to be on same MRV network, however he seemed a little unsure. I also specifically asked about a SWM16 and he could find no reference of it in his system.

If I were to schedule the install would I get the opportunity to speak directly with the installer prior to his arriving to ensure the right equipment was on board?

Has anyone actually had D* install a SWM16?


----------



## veryoldschool

Iwanthd said:


> I asked this specific question to the "MRV specialist" and he responded that the 2 SWM8's would allow all boxes to be on same MRV network, however he seemed a little unsure. I also specifically asked about a SWM16 and he could find no reference of it in his system.
> 
> If I were to schedule the install would I get the opportunity to speak directly with the installer prior to his arriving to ensure the right equipment was on board?


[again] Two SWM8s can't be on the same DECA network with the hardware from DirecTV.
I can't say if you'll be able to talk to the installer before or not. He/she may call ahead, but could simply show up. SWiM-16s are new, so it's understandable some don't know about them yet.
I'd have to guess the computer that sets up your workorder for the install would call out the SWiM-16 as a line item, since MRV/DECA needs it.
Without MRV/DECA, 2 SWM8s will work fine.
If you don't get a call ahead of time, then ask him/her before the job starts. They may need to call the supervisor and then come back for the install. :shrug:


----------



## David Ortiz

Iwanthd said:


> I asked this specific question to the "MRV specialist" and he responded that the 2 SWM8's would allow all boxes to be on same MRV network, however he seemed a little unsure. I also specifically asked about a SWM16 and he could find no reference of it in his system.
> 
> If I were to schedule the install would I get the opportunity to speak directly with the installer prior to his arriving to ensure the right equipment was on board?
> 
> Has anyone actually had D* install a SWM16?


Yes, my SWiM-16 was installed Sunday as part of the MRV install. It was not on the work order, a SWM-8 was, but because I have 10 tuners, the tech and his supervisor knew to use it.


----------



## bigmac94

David Ortiz said:


> Yes, my SWiM-16 was installed Sunday as part of the MRV install. It was not on the work order, a SWM-8 was, but because I have 10 tuners, the tech and his supervisor knew to use it.


 David... Might I get you to go over just exactly was Installed for DECA and
Give us... the uninformed a better handle on just exactly we have to look forward to ...Myself being on the "Right" Coast and well away from the Action,
Trying to get a handle on needed equipment & Just what will work for me.


----------



## David Ortiz

bigmac94 said:


> David... Might I get you to go over just exactly was Installed for DECA and
> Give us... the uninformed a better handle on just exactly we have to look forward to ...Myself being on the "Right" Coast and well away from the Action,
> Trying to get a handle on needed equipment & Just what will work for me.


The installer had to switch out my LNB so that the SWiM-16 could work with it. He used all green label SWiM approved splitters and installed DECAs to the receivers that needed them and one for the broadband connection. I had been using the beta for MRV already, so as soon as the receivers were back up, I tested across the two SWiM outputs to be sure all receivers could see each other. All of my receivers were compatible already, so there was no swapping out.


----------



## bigmac94

veryoldschool said:


> SWiM-16s have been designed for DECA, so they all [production] have the green stickers.
> SWM8s need to have the sticker to not require the filter.


 Hey VOS... Might I ask you Please, to explain SWIM & its related Dish Requirements..
As It stands now I have "9" Sidecar & WB8,Is it possible to explain so I might understand(laymens Terms).
In terms if Getting DECA & SWIM,My system will be upgraded substantually.
What Im asking is... Just what does it do,how will my Dish change & how will it effect my system now??
Thank You My Friend Y`All always come through for us lost & Woeful.


----------



## RAD

bigmac94 said:


> Hey VOS... Might I ask you Please, to explain SWIM & its related Dish Requirements..
> As It stands now I have "9" Sidecar & WB8,Is it possible to explain so I might understand(laymens Terms).
> In terms if Getting DECA & SWIM,My system will be upgraded substantually.
> What Im asking is... Just what does it do,how will my Dish change & how will it effect my system now??
> Thank You My Friend Y`All always come through for us lost & Woeful.


SWiM can come in two different forms, either a SWiMLNB on a Slimline (AU-9) dish or via an external SWiM8 or SWiM16 module.

If it's a SWiMLNB there will be one cable coming from the LNB to a power inserter and from there another single coax which can feed one or more splitters to feed up to 8 tuners.

If you have a non-SWiMLNB, with with a AT-9 sidecar or AU-9 Slimline there needs to be four coax lines run from the LNB to the SWiM8 or SWiM16 module. From the SWiM8/16 at lease one coax needs to connect to the power inserter and from there again using splitters to feed up to 8 or 16 tuners. There are more then one output on the SWiM's which can also be used to feed more tuners, but your limited to a max of 8 or 16 tuners.

So if you're getting a DECA upgrade and have AT-9/Sidecar dish now that would be replaced with a AU-9 Slimline and depending on how many tuners you have you'll get either a SWiMLNB/SWiM8 or SWiM16, replacing your WB68. All your DVR's will need only one coax line fed to them with the SWiM and any non-SWiM compatible receivers will need to be swapped out for SWiM compatible. Not VOS but hope that helps.


----------



## veryoldschool

Think RAD did a good job answering.
I'd only add that SWiM is like a pretuner, where it gets all the SAT signals and then when a receiver/tuner "asks" for a channel, the SWiM sends only it out on one frequency to the tuner. By doing this, the eight tuners/frequencies can all be on one coax at the same time.
With the SWiM-16, there are two coax [with eight on each].
The frequencies are above 970 MHz, which frees up the 500-600 MHz band that DECA uses. The SWiM-16 has a crossover for the 500-600 MHz between the two outputs.
Your legacy receivers would be swapped out for receivers/DVRs that work with SWiM, as part of the DECA/MRV upgrade, but these will be "like for like" [SD for SD, DVR for DVR, but not SD to HD or non DVR for DVR].


----------



## David Ortiz

I would add that the SWiM power inserter needs to be indoors and it can be connected after as well as before any splitters on the SWiM output.


----------



## bigmac94

RAD said:


> SWiM can come in two different forms, either a SWiMLNB on a Slimline (AU-9) dish or via an external SWiM8 or SWiM16 module.
> 
> If it's a SWiMLNB there will be one cable coming from the LNB to a power inserter and from there another single coax which can feed one or more splitters to feed up to 8 tuners.
> 
> If you have a non-SWiMLNB, with with a AT-9 sidecar or AU-9 Slimline there needs to be four coax lines run from the LNB to the SWiM8 or SWiM16 module. From the SWiM8/16 at lease one coax needs to connect to the power inserter and from there again using splitters to feed up to 8 or 16 tuners. There are more then one output on the SWiM's which can also be used to feed more tuners, but your limited to a max of 8 or 16 tuners.
> 
> So if you're getting a DECA upgrade and have AT-9/Sidecar dish now that would be replaced with a AU-9 Slimline and depending on how many tuners you have you'll get either a SWiMLNB/SWiM8 or SWiM16, replacing your WB68. All your DVR's will need only one coax line fed to them with the SWiM and any non-SWiM compatible receivers will need to be swapped out for SWiM compatible. Not VOS but hope that helps.


"I would add that the SWiM power inserter needs to be indoors and it can be connected after as well as before any splitters on the SWiM output.".[/QUOTE]

Just Went out to Recheck...Slimline Dish with 5LNBs & 4 Lines from Dish to The WB8 Connection.Is where I stand Now.
So if I`m understanding this correctly...We can go either way on this,Slimline LNB or SWIM8 Module..Outside Or Inside for the Module(as the WB8 is outside) will it just replace it?


----------



## veryoldschool

bigmac94 said:


> Just Went out to Recheck...Slimline Dish with 5LNBs & 4 Lines from Dish to The WB8 Connection.Is where I stand Now.
> So if I`m understanding this correctly...We can go either way on this,Slimline LNB or SWIM8 Module..Outside Or Inside for the Module(as the WB8 is outside) will it just replace it?


The SWM8 can go right where the WB68 is, but the PI is what would need to be inside.


----------



## bigmac94

veryoldschool said:


> The SWM8 can go right where the WB68 is, but the PI is what would need to be inside.


 Now.. This Is All starting to make some sense... Probably overthinking a bit also

Teck pretty much gotta know what he`s doing huh .....


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

How can I tell what type of multiswitch (SWM / SWM8 / etc) I have?

I currently have 2 HR20-700's, each with two cables going to my 5-LNB dish.


----------



## Beerstalker

wilbur_the_goose said:


> How can I tell what type of multiswitch (SWM / SWM8 / etc) I have?
> 
> I currently have 2 HR20-700's, each with two cables going to my 5-LNB dish.


If the 4 cables go straight to the dish without anything in between (other than maybe a ground block) then you don't have any multiswitch.

If you have 2 cables hooked up to each HR20 then you definitely shouldn't have any SWM multiswitch, but you could have an older multiswitch like the WB68.


----------



## yogi

_NOTE: You must connect a "BSF" between the HR20-100's Sat 1 tuner port and the SWiM compatible 2 way splitter (non-powered port)._

What?
I know you should hook- up a DECA to 2-way splitter. one port going to sat 1 and the power port going to sat 2 on a HR20-100 ( to power the DECA). But, you know that.

I was wondering, If DECA is a Ethernet to Coax adapter which modulates at 475 to 625 MHz. How is that better then a Ethernet network connection to the receivers to get MRV?


----------



## newlions

Reading the chart column for BSF...if my system only has HR22s and HR24s am I reading that NO filters are required anywhere? A couple places indicated a filter is always required between the SWM feed and first splitter.


----------



## veryoldschool

newlions said:


> Reading the chart column for BSF...if my system only has HR22s and HR24s am I reading that NO filters are required anywhere? A couple places indicated a filter is always required between the SWM feed and first splitter.


If you use DECA on those receiver, then no filters are needed there.
The Filter for the SWM, is only needed on the SWMs without the green stickers/dots, since those with the stickers/dots have the filter internally.


----------



## terster

I have an HR21 and HR22 and have been using a LAN connection just fine. Both are connected to 5 port switches which then connect to a 24 port switch which then goes to a router. 

Been working like a champ until they turned me off last night.

But, i made the call and am back up now. 

Thanks


----------



## terster

I guess my question is... how do you get this DECA part?

I've been using a LAN connection on both of my receivers, HR21 and HR22 without any true issues. Minor lags on occasion but nothing of significance.

I just got the MRV turned back on today so i'm back to what i've had the past few months.

My question again is... if i want to go with a DECA... how does one obtain that equipment?

I called DTV and all they wanted to do was get me to upgrade my receivers, for a cost and a committment.

Is this something i can purchase separately from a receiver? Agian, i've been fine, but if i can pay $30/ea for 2 of these "DECA" devices and get super smooth video playback across my lan, that would be worth something to me.

Thanks for the question.


----------



## snuffy012150

Where did you get those components in your diagram


----------



## bobnielsen

terster said:


> I guess my question is... how do you get this DECA part?
> 
> I've been using a LAN connection on both of my receivers, HR21 and HR22 without any true issues. Minor lags on occasion but nothing of significance.
> 
> I just got the MRV turned back on today so i'm back to what i've had the past few months.
> 
> My question again is... if i want to go with a DECA... how does one obtain that equipment?
> 
> I called DTV and all they wanted to do was get me to upgrade my receivers, for a cost and a committment.
> 
> Is this something i can purchase separately from a receiver? Agian, i've been fine, but if i can pay $30/ea for 2 of these "DECA" devices and get super smooth video playback across my lan, that would be worth something to me.
> 
> Thanks for the question.


Directv will supply them as part of the $99+$50 whole home upgrade, but they don't (yet) sell them separately. SolidSignal sells the DECA adapters separately for $39.99. If you get one to connect to your router, it will also need a Power Inserter.


----------



## JimAtTheRez

Guys, I am really confused. I have an HR20 (in the living room w/ eSata) also connected to an outside antennae so I can get the OTA digital sub channels, also an HR22 and 2 HR23's, along with an old SD Tivo in an extra bedroom, and a SD receiver in another room. Are you saying that the HR20 will have to be replaced (I'm sure I'll no longer need the eSata), and if so, I'll need an AM21 to pick up the OTA programming? Outside I have an 8 channel SWM along with a Zimwll 6 x 16 multiswitch, and a Slimline 3LNB dish. And what will D* charge me for this, basically? TIA.


----------



## RobertE

JimAtTheRez said:


> Guys, I am really confused. I have an HR20 (in the living room w/ eSata) also connected to an outside antennae so I can get the OTA digital sub channels, also an HR22 and 2 HR23's, along with an old SD Tivo in an extra bedroom, and a SD receiver in another room. Are you saying that the HR20 will have to be replaced (I'm sure I'll no longer need the eSata), and if so, I'll need an AM21 to pick up the OTA programming? Outside I have an 8 channel SWM along with a Zimwll 6 x 16 multiswitch, and a Slimline 3LNB dish. And what will D* charge me for this, basically? TIA.


Where are you getting that the HR20 needs to be replaced?
It's both SWiM compatible and MRV compatible with DECAs installed.


----------



## RAD

JimAtTheRez said:


> Guys, I am really confused. I have an HR20 (in the living room w/ eSata) also connected to an outside antennae so I can get the OTA digital sub channels, also an HR22 and 2 HR23's, along with an old SD Tivo in an extra bedroom, and a SD receiver in another room. Are you saying that the HR20 will have to be replaced (I'm sure I'll no longer need the eSata), and if so, I'll need an AM21 to pick up the OTA programming? Outside I have an 8 channel SWM along with a Zimwll 6 x 16 multiswitch, and a Slimline 3LNB dish. And what will D* charge me for this, basically? TIA.


The HR20's with with MRV via ethernet, where issues appear to be coming up is when they're connected to SWiM/DECA networking. The HR20-100's need a little more cabling to connect a DECA adapter, the HR20-700's may or may not have a problem with SWIM16's (my HR20-700 worked fine on SWiM8 but reported no sat signal on a SWiM16).

If you do get the HR20 replaced then if you still need OTA then you will need the AM21 module to add the two ATSC/OTA tuners to a HR21/22/23, you can order them from DirecTV for $50+shipping if you can't talk them into getting you one for free due to the replacement.

The charge is $99 for the hardware and $49 for the installation of all necessary hardware to get you on the DECA network for MRV, plus $3/month for the MRV service.

Not sure but they'd probably leave your SWiM8 and Zimwell alone since you have only 8 HD tuners and the leave the old SD hardware on the Zimewll, but they may offer to replace that with one SWiM16 and SWiM compatible SD reeivers, that would also be included in the swap. The receiver would result in a new 3 year commitment, if they don't need to replace the receivers then there is no commitment for just the DECA upgrade.


----------



## Steve

JimAtTheRez said:


> Guys, I am really confused. I have an HR20 (in the living room w/ eSata) also connected to an outside antennae so I can get the OTA digital sub channels, also an HR22 and 2 HR23's, along with an old SD Tivo in an extra bedroom, and a SD receiver in another room. Are you saying that the HR20 will have to be replaced (I'm sure I'll no longer need the eSata), and if so, I'll need an AM21 to pick up the OTA programming? Outside I have an 8 channel SWM along with a Zimwll 6 x 16 multiswitch, and a Slimline 3LNB dish. And what will D* charge me for this, basically? TIA.


You won't have to replace the HR20. You will need a "home run" for your OTA tho, because you can't diplex it and DECA at the same time. So if you don't have two cables running to your HR20 now, you will need to run another. I was told runs of under 50' are included in this upgrade.

It will cost you $99 + $49 installation for all the hardware you'll need and dish peaking by the installer. The hardware will include DECA's for all your HR's, a DECA to connect to your router, a new LNB, if necessary, signal peaking and a SWIM-16 in your case, assuming you upgrade your SD boxes.

I believe your TiVO and SD receiver will be upgraded at no cost, but I'm not 100% sure about that.

At any rate, it's really a good deal for someone with as much equipment as yours.

I see *RAD *beat me to it.  FWIW. I have three HR20-700's attached to my SWiM-16 and no issues.


----------



## David Ortiz

JimAtTheRez said:


> Guys, I am really confused. I have an HR20 (in the living room w/ eSata) also connected to an outside antennae so I can get the OTA digital sub channels, also an HR22 and 2 HR23's, along with an old SD Tivo in an extra bedroom, and a SD receiver in another room. Are you saying that the HR20 will have to be replaced (I'm sure I'll no longer need the eSata), and if so, I'll need an AM21 to pick up the OTA programming? Outside I have an 8 channel SWM along with a Zimwll 6 x 16 multiswitch, and a Slimline 3LNB dish. And what will D* charge me for this, basically? TIA.


You may get a confused installer who thinks that the HR20 isn't compatible. For one, the *H*20 is not compatible with MRV. Second, the HR20-100 is a special case, needing extra hardware and most definitely an Internet Connection Kit (which means a DECA for the broadband connection.)

I keep reading that installers are swapping the HR20-100 out, usually for an HR24. So if I were you, I'd be prepared for that. If that happens, you would need an AM21 for the OTA antenna.

Also, MRV only works with HD receivers/DVRs (excepting the R22). If you want to use MRV where the TiVo and the SD box are, those need to be upgraded to at least HD receivers (H21,H23,H24). You would need to ask for this upgrade when you place the order. It would be a good idea to ask the installer when they call the day of your appointment if they have the SWiM-16 because you have over 8 tuners. Good luck!


----------



## JimAtTheRez

RobertE said:


> Where are you getting that the HR20 needs to be replaced?
> It's both SWiM compatible and MRV compatible with DECAs installed.


Sorry, Robert, I misread the chart. I read H20 and not HR20. Thanks guys for your responses.


----------



## Jefmedia

I have recently purchased 3 new HR24's and 1 new H24, those replace HR20's and H20. I had the HR20's networked thru home Gigabit setup. I have ordered a DECA module which I plan to use on the SAT2 input of a HR24 for power and then go to a Gigabit switch which is close by. Has anyone tried this setup and if not does anyone know if it will work.

Thnx for any input you might have.


----------



## DogLover

Jefmedia said:


> I have recently purchased 3 new HR24's and 1 new H24, those replace HR20's and H20. I had the HR20's networked thru home Gigabit setup. I have ordered a DECA module which I plan to use on the SAT2 input of a HR24 for power and then go to a Gigabit switch which is close by. Has anyone tried this setup and if not does anyone know if it will work.
> 
> Thnx for any input you might have.


I don't know if anyone has done that, but is there a reason why you don't want to spend the minimal extra moeny on a power inserter for the DECA module?


----------



## Jefmedia

Just simplifies the install for me a little, not really of case of not wanting to spend the money (I have done to much of that already) but less mess in the wire room. Doing it this way I can use a switch installed in A/V cabinet with easy access.


----------



## veryoldschool

Jefmedia said:


> I have recently purchased *3 new HR24's and 1 new H24*, those replace HR20's and H20. I had the HR20's networked thru home Gigabit setup. I have ordered a DECA module which I plan to use on the SAT2 input of a HR24 for power and then go to a Gigabit switch which is close by. Has anyone tried this setup and if not does anyone know if it will work.
> 
> Thnx for any input you might have.



Use the new DECA & a PI for the bridging to you home network, since the 24s already have DECA internal.
What you need is a SWiM LNB for this to work.
Don't see why you want to connect the DECA to SAT#2, other than to not use a PI, but they're cheap and why not do it correctly?


----------



## Jefmedia

Man you guys are tough. BTW I do have a SWiM. I have the units talking to each other just need to get the so the can see the DHCP Server,. get a real IP address, and get on the internet. 
Is there a reason not to use the power from SAT2 on the HR? Just asking.


----------



## veryoldschool

Jefmedia said:


> Is there a reason not to use the power from SAT2 on the HR? Just asking.


I don't know if there is any DC on SAT #2. This config is for the HR20-100.


----------



## Jefmedia

If there is no power on SAT2, then this discussion is moot. I will still try it, inquiring minds want to know, mine that is.


----------



## veryoldschool

Jefmedia said:


> If there is no power on SAT2, then this discussion is moot.


It* is *moot.


----------



## Steve

Jefmedia said:


> If there is no power on SAT2, then this discussion is moot. I will still try it, inquiring minds want to know, mine that is.


In theory, if it's just tapping power, it should be harmless.

I agree with others, tho, an 18v PI is pretty tiny, for placement purposes:


----------



## veryoldschool

Steve said:


> In theory,


but in reality, there is no DC.


----------



## Jefmedia

Well now ya have it, another one of my great ideas shoot down.

Hey thanks for the input, I needed someone to bounce this off of, and now I know.


----------



## Gary*W*

I have an HR20-100. I'm not using MRV but I do use On Demand and Media Share via Ethernet. In the last week or so my HR20 is telling me it cannot detect internet. Do I have to go to DECA or pay the extra support fee just to use on demand?


----------



## RAD

Gary*W* said:


> I have an HR20-100. I'm not using MRV but I do use On Demand and Media Share via Ethernet. In the last week or so my HR20 is telling me it cannot detect internet. Do I have to go to DECA or pay the extra support fee just to use on demand?


No, you can continue to use DirecTV on Demand without paying anything extra, besides any PPV purchases. The only thing that changed was MRV went out of Beta and is not productional at $3/month and DirecTV wants MRV users to upgrade to DECA but if you push you can stay on ethernet, just that DirecTV won't support your ethernet network.

So bottom line is try a reboot and see if that fixes it, if not start checking all your network connections.


----------



## Gary*W*

RAD said:


> No, you can continue to use DirecTV on Demand without paying anything extra, besides any PPV purchases. The only thing that changed was MRV went out of Beta and is not productional at $3/month and DirecTV wants MRV users to upgrade to DECA but if you push you can stay on ethernet, just that DirecTV won't support your ethernet network.
> 
> So bottom line is try a reboot and see if that fixes it, if not start checking all your network connections.


Thanks I'll keep trying to figure out my network problems


----------



## David Carmichael

When my HR20&21 got the software update last week they both lost the connection to the internet.. yet media and MRV was still working within the house.. I had to run the network setup in the ''setup'' menu again for them to find their way to the Internet and then I was able to use "On Demand" again, just doing a system reset {both Setup and BRB} did not allow the receivers to find the internet for some unkonwn reason??


----------



## dclarke

have (2) hr20-100's networked with a hr21 and (3) h21's all receivers except the hr20's are deca enabled and at this point I have MRV from all receivers and DOD on all HR's so why would I bother adding deca to the HR20's? that would seem to add nothing to the setup please correct me if i am wrong here


----------



## hasan

dclarke said:


> have (2) hr20-100's networked with a hr21 and (3) h21's all receivers except the hr20's are deca enabled and at this point I have MRV from all receivers and DOD on all HR's so why would I bother adding deca to the HR20's? that would seem to add nothing to the setup please correct me if i am wrong here


If you're happy with what you've got, then nothing needs to be added. DECA, in most cases works smoother and is more reliable. I had a combo wired/wireless MRV system and it worked pretty well, but did suffer some problems on the wireless side, depending on who was walking around where in the bedroom or down the hall.

I went with a SWM/DECA install, and I couldn't be happier. Very smooth operation, no loss of video, no walking around problems. In my particular situation DECA was clearly superior to both my wired and wireless boxes. In the process, I got a new dish, and new, better constructed connectors on all my cables.

Whether it's worth the bother to you, who could say?


----------



## MarkMac

I have a tech at my home right now installing SWiM and DECA. I have an old AT9 dish (sidecar). He said he is going to swap out the old LNB with a SWiM LNB (not sure which one), but he doesn't have one of the Slimline dishes with him, so he is going to just use the old dish. Will this work OK?


----------



## RobertE

MarkMac said:


> I have a tech at my home right now installing SWiM and DECA. I have an old AT9 dish (sidecar). He said he is going to swap out the old LNB with a SWiM LNB (not sure which one), but he doesn't have one of the Slimline dishes with him, so he is going to just use the old dish. Will this work OK?


Nope.


----------



## MarkMac

Yeah, that's what I was afraid of. We'll see where this goes.


----------



## satguy801

Thanks for the diagram


----------



## mjwagner

dclarke said:


> have (2) hr20-100's networked with a hr21 and (3) h21's all receivers except the hr20's are deca enabled and at this point I have MRV from all receivers and DOD on all HR's so why would I bother adding deca to the HR20's? that would seem to add nothing to the setup please correct me if i am wrong here


If you have a well designed and implemented hard wired network that is working correctly for MRV you would typically see no performance change moving to DECA.


----------



## The Merg

mjwagner said:


> If you have a well designed and implemented hard wired network that is working correctly for MRV you would typically see no performance change moving to DECA.


While that is generally true, DirecTV is moving to a SWM/DECA environment for newer technology. For example, the H25 receiver does not have an ethernet port on it. In order to have network/MRV connectivity for it, you need to have a SWM/DECA setup.

- Merg


----------



## mjwagner

The Merg said:


> While that is generally true, DirecTV is moving to a SWM/DECA environment for newer technology. For example, the H25 receiver does not have an ethernet port on it. In order to have network/MRV connectivity for it, you need to have a SWM/DECA setup.
> 
> - Merg


You are, of course, correct. However, the H25 was not included in the OP's list of equipment, and my comment was, purposely, very specific to performance. I could have listed all the known caveats of using an existing LAN instead of DECA, not supported, future support, etc. but those are all well documented here in numerous posts easily searched for and found. And I honestly get tired of including them all.


----------

